# Opticians



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi 
Can anyone recommend an optician in Paphos for eye test and glasses ? 
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We always go to Elean on the sea front.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Veronica


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Eye Contact on Tomb of the Kings Road is brilliant. Furthermore, they often do deals on dailydealscy.com where you can grab vouchers for huge discounts on their frames.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Zach


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can,t remember it's name someone will know but I went into the one in the Mall as you go in and spoke to the fella in there he told me that if I were a regular customer, he would defer the eye test charge.

Ray


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

wizard4 said:


> I can,t remember it's name someone will know but I went into the one in the Mall as you go in and spoke to the fella in there he told me that if I were a regular customer, he would defer the eye test charge.
> 
> Ray


Hmm benn here 11 years and all my eye tests have been FREE. I recomend the one that Zach suggested. He did us a very good deal.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi
> Can anyone recommend an optician in Paphos for eye test and glasses ?
> Thanks


I started with Eyecontact in ToK road. Super. But now I use Elean in old town, because she is also ophthalmologist, and can take a picture inside my eyes every year for the diabetes consultant. And because she now handles my glasses this tests are without cost. She is VERY good


----------



## sthompsonuk (Jun 3, 2015)

*Charges*

Hi

Can you please tell me what she charges for a consultation? 

Stu


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

sthompsonuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please tell me what she charges for a consultation?
> 
> Stu


I think Elean charge 20€. But 0 if you buy the glasses there


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

So what are we saying are they free or pay for them, or is it down to which optician you use?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> So what are we saying are they free or pay for them, or is it down to which optician you use?


They will ofc not make a free eye-test if you dont buy glasses.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

wizard4 said:


> I can,t remember it's name someone will know but I went into the one in the Mall as you go in and spoke to the fella in there he told me that if I were a regular customer, he would defer the eye test charge.
> 
> Ray


I went to one in Pols recently and there was no charge for the eye test!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

southcoastlady said:


> I went to one in Pols recently and there was no charge for the eye test!


Cyprus businessmen never stops to amaze. Dont spread the word, whole Cyprus will go there


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I had my eyes tested in January and I went to three different opticians as I didn't want to fork out money unnecessarily. Two of them told me to carry on using the spectacles I bought in 2008 and the final optician kindly adjusted the frames. No charge and advised to return in two years for another check unless I have any problems in the meantime.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I only enquired because I have to have yearly eye test because my father had glaucoma, but shopping around seems to be the best solution.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> I only enquired because I have to have yearly eye test because my father had glaucoma, but shopping around seems to be the best solution.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ray


If the test is because of that I would go to Elean, who is an ophthalmologist


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

I have been going for many years to the Elean shop in the old town in Makarios Avenue as I'm not sure if all these tests are available at their other branches: Macular degeneration; Glaucoma screening; Retinal photography. Elean Opticians | Helping people to see clearly


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Talagirl said:


> I have been going for many years to the Elean shop in the old town in Makarios Avenue as I'm not sure if all these tests are available at their other branches: Macular degeneration; Glaucoma screening; Retinal photography. Elean Opticians | Helping people to see clearly


I think it is only in old town but not sure


----------

